# Enlever protection écran en verre trempé



## jhardran (8 Mai 2015)

Bonjour j'aimerais savoir comment faire pour enlever une protection d'écran en verre trempé sur un iPhone 6. Merci d'avance.


----------



## Jesuisbleu (8 Mai 2015)

Ce n'est pas possible... il faut la briser, en faisant attention de ne pas te couper avec les morceaux... et la prochaine fois, prend une protection d'écran souple, ca aidera 

@+


----------



## jhardran (9 Mai 2015)

D'accord mais comme elle est déjà abîmée, il faudrait que je le fasse. C'est pour ça qu'il faut que je sache comment faire sans abîmer mon iPhone 6.


----------



## Jesuisbleu (9 Mai 2015)

J'ai pas trouvé en francais, désolé...




en gros, il faut la faire chauffer un peu au seche cheveu puis passer un objet contendant en dessous tout autour. fait vraiment attention à toi!


----------



## jhardran (9 Mai 2015)

Merci beaucoup pour l'aide, je n'avais pas réussi à trouver de vidéo pour faire ça.


----------



## Jesuisbleu (9 Mai 2015)

De rien! Ta protection s'est brisée? tu veux la remplacer?


----------



## jhardran (9 Mai 2015)

Un gros éclat a sauté sur un bord et depuis mon doigt s'accroche toujours à cette endroit, et je ne sais même pas comment c'est arrivé car mon iPhone n'est jamais tombé. C'est peut-être un choc avec des clés en rentrant chez mois car sinon il est rangé dans une housse a ma ceinture quand je ne l'utilise pas.


----------



## Jesuisbleu (9 Mai 2015)

Pour une protection normale, pas en verre, je te propose la mienne, de chez rhino shield. c'est pas du verre ca cassera pas ~ la derniere fois ma protection en verre de chez Spigen a pas tenu un choc de 1 mètre en sortant de ma voiture... puis mon fils qui me dis: "mais papa c'est pas dangereux de laisser les bouts de verre sur le sol? Les animaux vont se faire mal" donc j'ai du ramasser petit bout par petit bout... ah la jeunesse!


----------



## jhardran (9 Mai 2015)

J'avais pris en verre trempé pour la facilité de mise en place et pas de bulles contrairement aux films.


----------



## Jesuisbleu (9 Mai 2015)

Si tu prends un film a moins de 10 euros, oui tu vas surement avoir ce soucis  la qualité se paye malheuresement


----------



## Matt-8 (21 Mai 2015)

Avec une carte fine et rigide tu peut la passer en dessous et retirer la protection ! 
Le verre trempé ca casse c'est vrai mais au niveau de la protection je préfere que les protections souples qui en plus deviennent marron rapidement. Deja qu'il faut mettre une coque, apres mon iPhone ne ressemble vraiment plus a rien !


----------



## Jesuisbleu (21 Mai 2015)

Matt-8 a dit:


> Avec une carte fine et rigide tu peut la passer en dessous et retirer la protection !
> Le verre trempé ca casse c'est vrai mais au niveau de la protection je préfere que les protections souples qui en plus deviennent marron rapidement. Deja qu'il faut mettre une coque, apres mon iPhone ne ressemble vraiment plus a rien !


Les films qui deviennent marron cest pareil, avec un truc a 10 euros ca va pas tenir la distance! si tu achetes un velo a 100 euros tu esperes pas faire le tour de france avec... ^^


----------



## Matt-8 (21 Mai 2015)

Oui c'est pour ca que j'ai choisis le film en verre trempé de chez Orzly je crois, environ 13€ sur Amazon. @Jesuisbleu tu achètes les tiens combien ? Protections souple ?


----------



## Jesuisbleu (21 Mai 2015)

J'achete les miens 20 euros! et ca change pas de couleur, ca cassera jamais, et la seule fois ou jai reussi a le rayer, jai recu une nouvelle protection en 48 heures pour 5 euros de frais de port.


----------



## Jesuisbleu (21 Mai 2015)

J'achete les miens 20 euros! et ca change pas de couleur, ca cassera jamais, et la seule fois ou jai reussi a le rayer, jai recu une nouvelle protection en 48 heures pour 5 euros de frais de port (jai 3 de leurs protections, dont une depuis 1 an, la seconde depuis 4 mois et la dernière arrive demain ^^)


Matt-8 a dit:


> Oui c'est pour ca que j'ai choisis le film en verre trempé de chez Orzly je crois, environ 13€ sur Amazon. @Jesuisbleu tu achètes les tiens combien ? Protections souple ?


----------



## Matt-8 (22 Mai 2015)

@Jesuisbleu Mais si ca cassera jamais pourquoi tu les change du coup ? En tout cas bon deal !! Et bon service client du coup ? C'est qu'elle marque ? Je suis curieux d'essayer n'empêche parce que c'est vrai que j'aime bien le verre trempé parce que c'est un effet vraiment propre comme une deuxième peau pour mon écran, mais c'est vrai que ca casse et j'ai un petit bout du mien qui est parti quand j'ai fait tomber mon tel...


----------



## Jesuisbleu (22 Mai 2015)

@Matt-8 J'ai remplacé ma première parce que j'ai un verre qui est tombé sur mon téléphone pendant l'apéro, et ca a laissé une bonne marque sur la protection... et yavais aussi qques petites rayures, mineures (des chutes sur du goudron). Mais c'est vraiment a cause de la marque du verre que je l'ai ai contacté. C'était un bon gros verre de whisky (vide), j'aurai pas donné cher de mon écran avec la protection Spigen que j'avais avant.. une chute d'un mètre d'environ 400 grammes, ca fait super mal sur un smartphone. La seconde j'ai pas encore eu a remplacer, elle tient bien!
Pour le service client, ils ont l'air d'avoir qqun qui parle francais (donc pas peur de l'anglais) et ils envoient depuis Grenoble, ca arrive en 24heures pour la France, donc.. parfait!


----------



## Be Geek (26 Octobre 2015)

Euh, oui.. il suffit de la soulever pour insérer de l'air en dessous, inutile de la chauffer normalement
à moins qu'elle ne soit collée, mais normalement c'est sans colle, sans traces.
La casse c'est normale et je préfère de loin ça à mon écran, franchement à 15€ le film en plastique chez la petite pomme
il y a pas photo, pour qlqs € de plus..

Pour en avoir tester des pas chers et d'autres trop chers de marque, un bon plan raisonnable avec -20% si tu as un compte
Facebook c'est chez les Allemands de Diamond Glass HD, cerise sur le gâteau , tu la casses ou tu changes de portable
comme moi pour un 6S et tu as droit à un échange -40%.. pendant 12 mois.. Pas vu mieux !!


----------

